# Basics Explained Please- Do I need both probe and instant read thermo's for smoking?



## andrewjc83 (May 8, 2020)

I bought a Dyna Glo Smoker, analog thermo top middle.
I have seen many people using probes within the CC, not necessarily inside the meat. Sometimes even two (one on either

Please if you could explain the basics of all thermo's to me!
I want to have all the tools once smoker is set up and ready to cook.


----------



## sandyut (May 8, 2020)

hi, not sure about the one you have but, the analog ones i had in the past were junk.  WAY off.  I would use a chamber probe, meat probe (at least one) and an instant read.  Why?

Chamber - noted above - you need to know what temp you are cookin at...accuratly.
Meat Probe/s - for bigger items I always use two like briskets.  or when doing two butts (one each).  This way you can monitor you mean internal temp without opening the cooker.
Instant read are priceless sanity checks.  Great for steaks, checking the probes sometimes the probe is in a bad spot and not accurately reading the bulk of the meat temp.  these ate great tenderness checkers while verifying temps throughout.
thats my $0.02 worth.

there a a lot of choices.  inkbird is a supporter of the site and have great products at reasonable prices.  thermoworks are very good, a bit more spendy but solid.  I foudn them first so that is what I use mostly.  bomb proof through years of service.

hope that all was the answer you were looking for.


----------



## andrewjc83 (May 8, 2020)

sandyut said:


> hi, not sure about the one you have but, the analog ones i had in the past were junk.  WAY off.  I would use a chamber probe, meat probe (at least one) and an instant read.  Why?
> 
> Chamber - noted above - you need to know what temp you are cookin at...accuratly.
> Meat Probe/s - for bigger items I always use two like briskets.  or when doing two butts (one each).  This way you can monitor you mean internal temp without opening the cooker.
> ...


That's very helpful thanks!
One question- is there a real differentiating facto between a chamber probe and a meat probe?
I did see in another thread that there is one probe they make with a metal stand to keep it off the grill.


----------



## old sarge (May 8, 2020)

Analog electric smokers will have wide temp swings, typically 20/25 degrees above and below your set point as it cycles the heating element on and off.  In the end, it generally averages to the temp you originally set.  To tighten up the swings to a negligible 2 or so degrees, a PID like those offered by Auberins will help.  As for monitoring your smoker and food, there are many options.  Maverick is very popular.  So are the products from Thermoworks (link below).  Monitoring meat temp is important for ensuring you reach your desired internal temp for the doneness you desire and for poultry, to ensure safety.  No need with small items like ribs. Monitoring the box temp, in my opinion, is to insure that the smoker is doing what it should be doing.

https://www.thermoworks.com/BBQ-Grilling


----------



## sandyut (May 8, 2020)

andrewjc83 said:


> is there a real differentiating facto between a chamber probe and a meat probe?


yes, they shaped different and one is designed for air and the other a solid/liquid


----------



## andrewjc83 (May 8, 2020)

Awesome, that 2 channel Smoke thermo from Thermoworks fits the bill perfectly!


----------



## noboundaries (May 8, 2020)

Here's a long thread I posted that might help. 






						Actual Temperature in Your Smoker and Common Smoking Misconceptions
					

Good morning Smoking friends. As an schooled engineer with experience in trend analysis and quality assurance, I've noticed a lot of comments over the years about differences in smoking times and temperatures. With the trend toward more and more technology in smokers, and there's absolutely...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## noboundaries (May 8, 2020)

And to answer your original question, a chamber temperature probe is more important than a meat probe. An instant read therm can be used in place of a meat probe. 

That said, most quality digital thermometers come with a chamber probe and 1-5 meat probes.  Meat probes give a great indicator of cooking process, and can drive you insane. Folks have started relying on internal meat temp for all cuts as an indication that the meat is cooked. That works for low finishing  temp meats (steaks, pork loins/chops, roast beef, etc) and for poultry.  But the insanity comes in with long smoke, high finishing temp meats (briskets, butts, picnics, clods, chuckies, etc). Watching the meat stall, drop in temp, stall again and again, and slow to a crawl on the rise the longer it cooks can send you to the verge of insanity trying to figure out what is happening. It is great for experience, but that's it. The meat will do that whether you have a meat probe installed or not. If you avoid adding the meat probe until nearing the end of a smoke, you'll save your sanity. And the same information can be found on an instant read, plus you can "feel" when the meat is butter tender as you insert the instant read.


----------

